

Ask HN: Best way of marketing iOS apps? - lewisgodowski

My friend and I are developing an iPhone app and were curious, for those of you who have submitted to the App Store, what methods of marketing have you tried? What&#x27;s worked and what hasn&#x27;t? If it helps, it&#x27;s a basic camera app aimed towards the &quot;hip teenager&quot; demographic that uses Instagram, Twitter, Facebook, etc. Thanks!
======
pearjuice
Buy your way into the top lists with augmented downloads and ratings. Because
that is what the competition is doing.

~~~
lewisgodowski
Right, it's sad that's what it's come down to these days. Any tips if we don't
have a large budget for that?

~~~
rayj
Tell lifehacker or other popular blogs about your app?

